# Erhaltenen Funksprüche in Silent hunter 3, wie abhören?



## HarryPodda (21. Juni 2007)

*Erhaltenen Funksprüche in Silent hunter 3, wie abhören?*

hallo

in silent hunter 3 sagt mein funker immer "Funkspruch erhalten" doch wie kann ich diesen lesen/abhören?

und ich habe ein problem mit dem uboot "XXI" (bin bei der 7. flottile). die grafiken sehen immer komisch aus (bei der uboot auswahl im quartier und bei der zuteilung der besatzung), da schneidet der turm nämlich die oberkannte des bootes , es ist der einzige den ich für dieses uboot habe, er heist (glaube ich) "XXI/1" und sieht genauso aus wie der standart turm des ersten uboots welches man in der karriere automatisch kriegt. auf den patrullien ist allerdings dieser riesiege turm auf dem boot, welcher auf auf der grafik im auswahlmenü für die uboote auf ihm drauf ist, woran liegt das? ist das normal? ausserdem kann ich die flaks nicht besetzten...   

hier ein screen:
http://www.s159880906.online.de/ubootproblem.jpg

EDIT:
und nochwas: 
ich kann das radar nicht benutzen und im besatzungsmenü steht, wenn man auf dne turm klickt 
"radarantenne: zerstört
schnorchel: zerstört"
wie kann ich das reparieren? (und wie fahr ich den schorchel überhaupt aus?)


----------



## Homerclon (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erhaltenen Funksprüche in Silent hunter 3, wie abhören?*



			
				HarryPodda am 21.06.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> in silent hunter 3 sagt mein funker immer "Funkspruch erhalten" doch wie kann ich diesen lesen/abhören?


ähm, mal versucht die Meldung "Funkspruch erhalten" anzuklicken?
So genau weis ich es nicht mehr, guck mal in die Tastenbelegung/Handbuch.



> EDIT:
> und nochwas:
> ich kann das radar nicht benutzen und im besatzungsmenü steht, wenn man auf dne turm klickt
> "radarantenne: zerstört
> ...



Radar & Schnorchel muss man erst "kaufen", geht aber auch erst ab einem bestimmten Jahr, welches weis ich nicht mehr.
Reparieren geht automatisch zwischen den Feindfahrten.


----------



## Sharien (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erhaltenen Funksprüche in Silent hunter 3, wie abhören?*

Servus.

Um die Funksprüche anzusehen musst du die Taste M drücken. Damit kommst du zur Funkspruchübersicht und auch wieder zurück.

Zu dem zerstörten Schnorchel und der zerstörten Radarantenne kann ich nur sagen, das es sich um einen Bug im Spiel handelt.
Für die Bildfehler habe ich leider keine Erklärung. Eine Neuinstallation könnte da Abhilfe schaffen.,

Für weitere Infos und auch für grandiose Mods ( den GWX-Mod kann ich dir ans Herz legen, bei dem auch die von Dir oben genannten Bugs gefixt werden) schau einfach mal bei Marinesims.de vorbei http://www.marinesims.de/wbb2/board.php?boardid=74

MfG


----------

